# Elektronikas pamati >  Automātu vai drošinātāju pareiza izvēle

## Beck

Sveika tauta! 
Situācija tāda, ka patērētājs ir pieslēgts pie 24VDC barošanas avota. Tātad jautājums ir tāds: kā pareizi aizsargāt patērētāju pie šāda sprieguma. Vai parastais automāts spēs precīzi nostrādāt pie šāda zema sprieguma? Vai nepieciešams kaut kas specifisks?   ::

----------


## Vikings

Ja nemaldos tad automātam spriegums spēlē mazu lomu viņa darbībā, jo viņš nostrādā pie noteiktas strāvas. Uz 24V strādājošās jahtās esmu redzējis tādus pat vien automātus kā māju sadalnēs. Tā kā - no probz.

----------


## Beck

Kaut kad baigi sen strādāju Latvenergo un tur releju aizsardzības skapjos redzēju īpašus divpolu automātus, kuriem bija nomarķēti gan +, gan -. Veikalos nekur tādus neesmu redzējis. Un vai DC būtu korekti laist cauri. Vai kāds nav taisījis kādus eksperimentus ar automātiem, pārbeudot vai atslēgšanās strāvas mainās atkarībā no sprieguma izvēles, kā arī AC un DC izvēles???

----------


## Lemings

Ja baidies par automātiem vari likt drošinātājus. Apmēram vajag piemest strāvu un ielikt nedaudz lielāku automātu vai drošinātāju. Es arī esmu redzējis tos automātus, bet diez vai tur kaut  kas atšķirās drīzāk jau pielāgoti līdzstrāvas ķēdēm, lai nav divi jāliek un ir apzīmēts + un -. Nu ja baidies pamēģini vienu automātu pārbaudi, redzēsi pie cik slēdzas. Barokli tikai normālu vajag.

----------


## Beck

Laikam nekas cits neatliek kā eksperimentēt. Kad būs nedaudz brīvāks laiks, uztaisīšu kādu mini stendiņu, un paeksperimentēšu un spriegumiem. Tad arī padalīšos pieredzē ar citiem, gan jau vēl kādam interesē vai sprieguma izmaiņas var ietekmēt automātu nostrādi. Bet nu ja kāds jau šādu labu darbiņu ir padarījis, tad lūgums padalīties pieredzē!  ::

----------


## Lemings

Ko Tu tur taisi, kādi vispār ampēri paredzēti?

----------


## Beck

Ampēru nav daudz... maksimums kādi 5A... Tie ir līdzsprieguma motoriņi (ventilatori), sistēma tāda, ka tie nodrošinās mājas apsildi, pūšot gaisu caur sildķermeni. Māja sadalīta pa vairākām zonām un uz katru zonu nepieciešams aisargāt ar automātu, pie automāta vēl nepieciešams blokkontakts, kas sniegtu signālu, ja atlektu automāts. Vot tāds ir ainas īss apraksts.

----------


## Lemings

Nu vispār pakonsultējos, un loģiski arī ir, ka automātus var izmantot gan līdzstrāvā, gan maiņstrāvā.  Tā ka droši liec. Tuvākais gan ir 6A 

Kāpēc Tev 24 V līdzstrāva? No datoriem var ņemt 12 vai arī uzreiz 220 lai nav jāizmanto pārveidotāji. Barosi viņus no kā, impulsu barokļa?

----------


## Beck

Nē, tur neder, datoru barošanas bloki vai kas tamlīdzīgs... Tie ventilatori ir ļoti daudz (ap 1000gab.), viņi ne tikai ir jānobaro, bet tiem vēl ir jāregulē apgriezieni. Sistēma visa ir skaidra, viss ir, tikai par to aizsardzību māca šaubas...

----------


## Lemings

Nu 1000 dzinēji ne katrā rūpnīcā ir. Ar ko Tu grasies vadīt to procesu, kaut kādu lielo kontrolleru vai viss autonomi notiks? Apgriezinus regulēsi ar impulsa platuma modulāciju. Man vienkārši interesanti.

----------


## juris90

Pacelšu tēmu velreiz augšā, kāda tad ir atšķirība starp līdzstrāvas un maiņstrāvas automātiem? tikai tas, ka līdzstrāvas automāts ir sapārots no diviem automātiem + un - vienlaicīgai atslēgšanai? a loka dzēšanas kamera, mehānisms ir vienādi?

----------


## next

Liidzstraavas automaatu es pat redzeejis neesmu.
Bet aizvietot noteikti nevarees (vienaadiem spriegumiem) jo liidzstraavas loka dzeeshana daudz smagaaks pasaakums buus.

----------


## juris90

paspēju pats papētīt ir arī līdzstrāvas http://products.schneider-electric.u...reaker1/#tab=0 
Līdzstrāvas automātu līkne ir tikai C, atšķirībā no maiņstrāvas automāta ar A, B un pārējām. Pēc maiņstrāvas automāta specenes izpētes, secinājums, ka tos arī drīkst izmantot līdzstrāvai ar vienu noteikumu, kā jau tu next minēji, izmantojot maiņstravas automātu līdzstrāvas sistēmā tā maksimālais pieļaujamais līdzstrāvas spriegums ir ierobežots izpētītajā variantā AC 400volti, DC tikai 72volti, kas noteikti ir arī saistīts ar dc loka dzēšanu, jo maiņstrāva mainās ar 50Hz sekundē un to ir vieglāk nodzēst a līdzstrāvas loks stiepjas garumā to mēģinot pārtraukt, līdz ar to ir nepieciešama savādāka loka dzēšanas kamera ar garāku kontaktspraugu. 
paldies next ar to loku tu man pasviedi ideju, tagad atcerejos iepriekš mācīto.  ::

----------

